# Is my indicator light broken on new Gaggia Classic?



## jirtoas (Jul 21, 2014)

Hi,

I got a 'used' Gaggia Classic a week ago from Amazon Warehouse Deals (about 15% off the regular Amazon price), which from my previous understanding / experience normally means it was a customer return, packaging is damaged or similar. On arrival the box was a bit worn but I wouldn't have had any idea the machine wasn't brand new - no signs of use, white plastic film still on the drip tray and the top panel.

I'm happy with the machine but am now convinced there's a fault with the temperature indicator light, which seems to work intermittently. It should light up whenever the machine is up to temperature (e.g. when the thermostat cuts out and the machine stops heating), right? With this machine the light appears to come on more or less randomly so it's hard to describe a reproducible set of symptoms, but typically it goes something like this - turn the left main power switch on (which works fine). Wait some minutes for initial heating - right-hand light occasionally comes on but normally not. Run water through to pre-heat the basket and cup: light often comes on when the right-hand pump switch is activated. Then usually switches off and stays off.

Similar for steaming - flick the middle switch and the right hand light doesn't normally come on, even after waiting several minutes (although it occasionally has). And I've heard a thermostat clicking without the indicator light switching on or off.

question 1 - am I just missing something stupid? Have I misunderstood the whole machine?

2 - I'm still in my statutory return period from Amazon so I could just send it back and would order a new one. But if it sounds to the experts like a trivial fault to fix (loose connection?) I would give it a go first.

thanks!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

With the Classic, the temp light is on when the heating element is off, i.e. it indicates operating temp has been reached. Same for the steam temp light.

Sounds as if there is a fault on your machine - contact Amazon.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

I would send back, hopefully they will send you another one...


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

I would agree with TSK, sounds like intermittent fault. Return to Amazon and include a note as to why or some one else may get it.


----------



## jirtoas (Jul 21, 2014)

OK thanks. I just ordered a brand new one and initiated the Amazon return.


----------

